# Jack's Knucklehead Plans (FREE)



## Draw-Tech

Jack&#8217;s ¼ Scale Knucklehead Bar Build Plans
"PLANS ARE ON THE DOWNLOAD SITE!!"
(Added Master Parts List on E size Drawing)
Up to 8 zip files. over 100 MB (Disregard all files downloaded from this thread.)
  Today I finally got to the point where I am satisfied with the model, so I will start uploading all the files needed to build this motor. I have been working on this design for more than a year, and have changed things many times to make me happy. Just remember this motor has not been built yet, so I can give no guarantee&#8217;s. I have worked a lot on the valve Trane, and think the lobes on the cam are where they are supposed to be. (May Require tweaking) I will be downloading the files in (9) lots, that will include, Dimensioned Drawings in pdf format, Models in dwf format (Download Free Viewer at autodesk.com), and Video&#8217;s of Assemblies. Before you download my files,  (PLEASE READ THE TOS STATEMENT AT BOTTOM OF PAGE). Most of the materials Quoted from McMaster-Carr   http://www.mcmaster.com , MSC http://mscdirect.com , Stock Drive Products http://www.sdp-si.com/web/html/products.htm  Rush Gears, http://www.rushgears.com/  Online Metals http://www.onlinemetals.com/ S/S Machine for Ignition http://www.cncengines.com/ic.html. Some of the gears and hardware have been modified.  As I promised I am giving complete plans to members at no charge, but if you like these  plans, a small contribution made to the HMEM site would be great, but not necessary. Please if you find any errors or missing dimensions, drop me a PM so I can correct it. If there are any changes, I will post them. Maybe you will be the first to build one, I will be starting a build, when all drawings are finished. First files will be Index files, that will list all drawings in the model, Drawings of the fuel system, and others will follow as I do the annotations on the rest of maybe 100 or more.
  &#8220;Hope you Enjoy These Plans&#8221;
  Jack
  Draw-Tech  [email protected]


----------



## canadianhorsepower

Thanks this will turn out to be awsome project Thm:Thm:
 and posting plans for FREE


----------



## Swifty

Amazing drawings and offered for free, thank you very much, it's very generous of you. I will download them just because they are so detailed, hopefully I will get around to making it one day.

Paul.


----------



## ozzie46

Thanks Jack. Amazing is the right word. They look great.

  Ron


----------



## Davewild

Well cool, I need to build this, 

Thanks Jack


----------



## gus

Swifty said:


> Amazing drawings and offered for free, thank you very much, it's very generous of you. I will download them just because they are so detailed, hopefully I will get around to making it one day.
> 
> Paul.



Hi Paul,
Gus having stage fright but if you decide to build this engine,I will follow. For now I am eyeing Brian's new engine with twin cams,rocker arms and push rods.
Will be too many engines in my flat.


----------



## John Rus

This so GENEROUS of you! I hope one day to get around to building it.

All the best,
John.


----------



## GKNIPP

Thank you so much for your contribution.   You have definitely put much work into this and the first lot of PDFs support that.  I cannot wait to see the future installments and do hope you do a build thread with pictures.  Thank you again.


----------



## Draw-Tech

*Hi All go to the download page all files are there. All 106 MB in 6 Zipped files.*

Don't forget to let me know if you see any errors.

Jack
Draw-Tech

:fan:


----------



## gmac

Jack;
Tremendous effort and many thanks for sharing. Now a friend of mine with a Harley is going to be on my back . 
And I have my reading for the weekend.......
Cheers
Garry


----------



## ozzie46

Thank you so much for these plans. 

 Are there still some to be posted? I can't seem to find the plans for the heads.
I found the head plan Index, but not the plans.

  Ron


----------



## johnnyo

I think a couple of the zip files copy each other, like gears 338? or fuel file. I noticed the content was the same. Great job with design and CAD work. I can see you put a lot of effort into it. It's in my build Que. Thank you
Johnny O


----------



## Draw-Tech

ozzie46 said:


> Thank you so much for these plans.
> 
> Are there still some to be posted? I can't seem to find the plans for the heads.
> I found the head plan Index, but not the plans.
> 
> Ron


  Hi Rod 

Go to the download section, all plans are there. up to 7 zip files, with several zips inside of zip.
Jack
Draw-Tech


----------



## GKNIPP

Yes they are 100 plus pages all very detailed and well laid out.

Thank you again,
Greg Knipp


----------



## Draw-Tech

johnnyo said:


> I think a couple of the zip files copy each other, like gears 338? or fuel file. I noticed the content was the same. Great job with design and CAD work. I can see you put a lot of effort into it. It's in my build Que. Thank you
> Johnny O


  Hi Johnny
Thanks
Sorry Must have coppied twice, been corrected, also missed the Head files, 2 more zip files.
Jack


----------



## John Rus

I have for the first time went to a Harley dealer and sat in some of them, that was a VERY BAD thing! Now I see what the fuss is all about.

But at least it pushes the desire to build this engine higher up on the list.



If you haven't sat in a Harley be advised that once you do you'll be hooked!

Cheers,
John.


----------



## Larz60+

Your plans have been sent to Mike of American Pickers. One of his favorite finds are knucklehead engines.

Larz60+


----------



## Draw-Tech

That's  awesome!!
Check out the videos on YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdkcsw2IfOWdDSJorrhnq9A



larz60+ said:


> your plans have been sent to mike of american pickers. One of his favorite finds are knucklehead engines.
> 
> Larz60+


----------



## shonmelo2

Hi Jack
 I could not find the complete project in the downloads area, I was talking to the H-D staff in Brazil to build


----------



## Draw-Tech

shonmelo2 said:


> Hi Jack
> I could not find the complete project in the downloads area, I was talking to the H-D staff in Brazil to build


These plans are not for producing for profit!!!!!!!!!
Draw-Tech


----------



## shonmelo2

Good morning, Jack.

Yes we will make two units for demonstrative and non-profit purposes!


----------



## Draw-Tech

I have over a year in these files, Sorry all my cad files are personal files, and I don't give them out.


----------



## shonmelo2

No, I know that the files in cad, are personal but the ones you make available for free are enough.


----------



## mayhugh1

There may be some mis-understanding here due to language differences. I believe shonmelo2 is asking about some files that he feels was missing from his download or files that he hasn't yet located in one of the folders he did download. It would help if he mentioned the parts that he feels he is missing documentation on. - Terry


----------



## Draw-Tech

Thanks Terry
Before anything else The work you have been doing on the motor astonishes me to the max. I wish that I had the resources and CNC you have. I would like to talk with you, when you get a chance please send a PM. If he tells me which files he is missing I should be able to find then in the folders. If not I will find them in my cad files and post them on the download site.
Jack
Draw-Tech


----------



## shonmelo2

Hello jack

I need all the engine files that are available for free


----------



## shonmelo2

Jack,
and are not on the download page I'm waiting for you to post thanks!


----------



## Draw-Tech

Hi shonmelo2
Go to the download page, go to Draw-Tech FIRST PAGE  scroll down Click on each of the files, it will ask open or save, you want to save all the files.
Unzip all files to a directory, then you can access all files. The dwf files are models, go to autodesk.com to download the viewer, Design Review
Hope this helps, all files are there. Over 100 drawings.
Jack
Draw-Tech


----------



## shonmelo2

Thanks Jack


----------



## shonmelo2

I would like to thank you for having made the project available, as you said it was never built, and if everything is right this engine will yield the following numbers:

Displacement; 300 cc
Power: 10 HP @ 1,200 rpm
compression ratio of cylinders: 1.5: 1


----------



## bluejets

Been to the download page here but cannot find any reference to what is described in all the 27 download pages.
Is this "download" on another site somewhere?


----------



## Draw-Tech

Go to Home page, scroll down to downloads, 11th item is where all files  
There should be (8 ZIP Files), that contain a total of (11 ZIP Files) Total of 108 drawings, which may have as many as 8 parts per page. Check to see the drawing size, and print them by size. Total of 19 dwf files that can be read by downloading viewer at autodesk.com, Total 18 movies of assembly. Dont forget to read the TOS at the bottom of the web page.
Videos on YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdkcsw2IfOWdDSJorrhnq9A
Jack
Draw-tech


----------



## shonmelo2

[QUOTE = "bluejets, post: 320731, member: 18673"] Visite a página de download aqui, mas não encontramos nenhuma referência ao que é descrito em todas as 27 páginas de download.
Este "download" está em outro site em algum lugar? [/ QUOTE]

https://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/threads/draw-tech.29067/


----------



## mayhugh1

shonmelo2 said:


> I would like to thank you for having made the project available, as you said it was never built, and if everything is right this engine will yield the following numbers:
> 
> Displacement; 300 cc
> Power: 10 HP @ 1,200 rpm
> compression ratio of cylinders: 1.5: 1



I don't know where those numbers came from, but they are nowhere near realistic.  Is your intention to try to put this engine in some sort of pocket bike? - Terry


----------



## shonmelo2

Olá Terry, eu fiz o cálculo de acordo com a escala completa para ter uma base, não será usado para propulsão em uma bicicleta mas sim exposição


----------

